# Cabin fever setting in



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

No fishing going on up here near the Mason-Dixon line and I'm tired of cleaning/servicing my reels. So, I picked up a fly tying kit from BPS to see what I can remember. I haven't tied flies since middle school, so don't laugh too hard. 

Your basic teaser #1:









Teaser #2: 









Clouser #1:









Clouser #2:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice job! I'll take a dozen in white and a dozen in pink!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

They don't look bad Oki. Nice job. I assume these pics were the best of the lot so the rest of the gangs were not presentable ?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Nah, fishbait has the set from when we got together.

I decided to do some on my own while waiting for work to finish.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice Okim... who and where did you learn to tie?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I was in a fly fishing club in middle school. One of our teachers was an avid fly fisherman.  I think I still have some flies still sitting around from back then. But I haven't picked up a bobbin since then.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hey okim, which fly tying kit did you pick up from BPS? I'm thinking about making my own crappie jigs and teasers myself.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice ones Oki!! Those teasers should be great for trout and stripers.

I'd personally be happy to test your clousers for ya on the Potomac for smallies...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> hey okim, which fly tying kit did you pick up from BPS? I'm thinking about making my own crappie jigs and teasers myself.


IIRC, it was the White River kit from BPS, plus a few other knick knacks he purchased in addition to the kit.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Those are NICE!

What's the difference between teasers and clousers? I'm not familiar with the term "clouser".


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*The Clouser...*

What's the difference between teasers and clousers? I'm not familiar with the term "clouser".

...minnow is named for it's inventor, Bob Clouser.
It was originally developed for smallies on the Susky where Bob guides flyfishermen.

It is characterized by lead eyes (or bead chain) lashed behind the eye of the hook, which causes the fly to ride hook up.

BTW squalus - Bob guides not too far from you up at Middletown near Three Mile Island.

Here are examples:

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l257/Gnatman2/clouser.jpg?t=1202413959

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l257/Gnatman2/clouser2.gif?t=1202414136


----------

